# Where to buy a cockapoo in Ontario, Canada



## whatsuppup

Hello all,

I am new to this forum. Actually, I joined hoping to get some assistance with finding a legitimate, reputable, local breeder (or maybe not so local but worth a long drive), and figured once I get a puppy, it would be a great forum to get advice from, and share stories.

I am in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area), and looking for a puppy to welcome into our family in the very near future. Some of the reputable looking breeders I have found have waiting lists, which could mean waiting for as long as 6-12 months for a puppy. I really don't want to have to wait that long.

I have come across some scary sounding breeders and brokers along the way, which I know to stay as far away from, as possible.

Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder with healthy puppies, that don't come from a puppy mill? Don't worry about how far away they may be, I am willing to travel a fair distance for a healthy puppy who was a product of a healthy breeding practice. Please note though, Sudbury, North Bay, and Ottawa are definitely among the places I consider too far!

Is there a benefit to being registered with the ACC? At first I thought so, but after seeing one of their Ontario breeders appears to be running a puppy mill, I question if there is any merit to the ACC.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## fairlie

All I can say is good luck with your search. It is not easy on this side of the pond. We travelled from Ottawa to near Toronto to get Rufus and despite my best intentions he was from a broker and most likely from a mill. As you say, the good breeders have long waiting lists. Puppies get snapped up based on colour and gender instead of temperment testing which is frustrating if you are picky about temperment.


----------



## whatsuppup

Thank you! Yeah, I came across a site called Curious Puppies, in Hamilton, and then realized they are a broker, and upon inquiring with an animal rescue center, they told me they get their puppies from a bunch of amish puppy mills, as well as one non-amish puppy mill. So terrible.

Can't blame yourself since you didn't know, but at least it sounds like you lucked out with a happy and healthy pup!


----------



## fairlie

Happy and healthy yes but insane levels of energy and some very decided phobias most likely learnt in the mill. He is from Curious Puppies I am ashamed to say. Our old dog died and we wept for months until we simply felt we could not go on without another dog. I started at the shelters hoping for a stable preowned dog but I worked with special needs kids and the staff there said bomb proof dogs are very, very rare. Then I started to look at litters of perfectly lovely mutts, but each time the bitch seemed high strung, or the father was vicious, or the puppies looked sickly. When Rufus was advertised online I sent my sister to have a look and she bought a cream coloured pup for us that ticked every box on the spot. We started to drive to get her and half way there she called to say the little girl had flipped when they tried to put her in a box so she took Rufus instead. The broker had said he had the "most" personality, my sister thought that was a good thing.

When we got home we followed the links online and learned (too late) that the vet who did his needles is associated with the mill trade. The broker had told my sister that the breeders just didn't like to deal with the public.

In any case we would not trade him for a billion dollars. He adapted perfectly to the kids I work with, is loving, affectionate, friendly and so, so much fun. He is a dock diving, ball mad, snuggly little person. He is so smart we speak to him in full sentences which he seems to understand. The really bad part about the mill, aside from the ethics, potential future health issues and the fact that he refused to be crate trained is that I still feel sick to my stomach when I think about his mother, being used as a commodity like that. I used to think I'd like to go and try to rescue her, but it is so far and I was too scared.


----------



## whatsuppup

Aw, I'm sorry to hear about your experience with them. Rufus sounds like such a bundle of fun though, and wow - so smart!!! Makes me even more excited about welcoming a cockapoo into our family - I just wish I actually could find one!!!

Puppy mills are so saddening just to think about... I don't understand how people can treat animals in such a way, regardless of the profits. At the end of the day, they have to live with what they have done - hopefully it catches up to them at some point in their lives.

You would have probably had a very hard time tracking his mother down, as they get the puppies from various puppy mills - my guess is a fair distance away from Hamilton, where the puppies are sold. Perhaps she was turned over to a rescue once she no longer served a purpose to them, so that she could live out the rest of her life in comfort with a loving, caring family. Maybe she's enjoying lots of hugs and cuddles right now.


----------



## fairlie

Hopefully that is the case. My sister has a rescued Bassett from a mill. She was so traumatized she lived under the bed for weeks, but now after many years she is an outgoing, cheerful and happy dog. 

There are three posters here who have great dogs from Ontario. Lady, Cricket, Molly and Maggie are their dogs. I think they were all happy with their breeders. Hopefully they'll be by to give you details.


----------



## Lindor

Maggie came from the Prescott area so probably to far away for you.


----------



## DB1

can't help but just to say I guess in the USA and Canada because of the vast distances it is tempting to get a pup online without ever visiting the breeder, no excuse in the Uk as nowhere is really too far to travel. Sadly pups born in those terrible conditions are often transported to lovely looking homes and shown to people with another female dog which they say is Mum.  They will use all kinds of tactics because there is plenty of money involved, you do have to be so careful. I did pay the deposit for Dudley with only online communication but I know I would have walked away if I had not liked the set up when I visited later on- I know not everyone could do that though.


----------



## whatsuppup

Thank you everyone for your responses!

Lindor, Prescott isn't too far at this point. I have contacted a breeder in Bancroft, which is 3hrs away from me. Prescott is the same distance. If you would recommend them, could you please pm me their info so I can get in touch with them?

DB1 - I will research breeders online, but I have to go see the puppy in person BEFORE I purchase, so that I can see if the parents are on-site, and appear friendly and healthy, as well as see how the puppy behaves and interacts with me/us, before deciding to bring it home. If the puppy is not displaying good qualities or is fearful of people, I have been told that is not a good sign and to stay away. I too am willing to pay a deposit online, however only to breeders who will offer a full-refund if not satisfied with the litter upon visiting. Unfortunately, I haven't found a breeder who has puppies available now or in the next month or two, that aren't already spoken for, due to a waiting list that was created a few months ago. Trying to remain patient and hopefull that I will find the right cockapoo puppy for our family.


----------



## fairlie

Good things come to those who wait. Hopefully a great breeder will have the perfect puppy for you soon. Someone posted a video awhile back of a litter of puppies (not cockapoos) kissing a man who was lying down. Those puppies are what you are looking for. Friendly, relaxed, tails wagging non stop, playful, glossy fur, a good weight, clear eyes...they should submit when you pick them up gently and have a look all over. I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## lady amanda

Have a peek at Pets in the Country, they have had cockapoo litters before, a medium sized breeder. 
Mine are not from there....but they appear to have a nice facility


----------



## whatsuppup

fairlie said:


> Good things come to those who wait. Hopefully a great breeder will have the perfect puppy for you soon. Someone posted a video awhile back of a litter of puppies (not cockapoos) kissing a man who was lying down. Those puppies are what you are looking for. Friendly, relaxed, tails wagging non stop, playful, glossy fur, a good weight, clear eyes...they should submit when you pick them up gently and have a look all over. I really hope it works out for you.


Thank you, I'm sure you're right. It's hard though; I can't wait for that day to come! Thanks for the tips on what to look for, as well - I appreciate it!


----------



## whatsuppup

lady amanda said:


> Have a peek at Pets in the Country, they have had cockapoo litters before, a medium sized breeder.
> Mine are not from there....but they appear to have a nice facility


Thank you - I was questioning that one... but couldn't find anything negative, or broker/puppy mill related, via Google. I couldn't find anywhere on their website where they stated how long they have been breeding, which I'm used to seeing on other breeder's websites. Glad to hear someone else thinks they appear nice. I have contacted them, and am waiting for a response.


----------



## DB1

couldn't resist having a peek, not that much info other than they have a lot of space! no pictures of the set up etc, it does say you could have a refund if you choose not to have a pup, i would personally want to get more info and really try to visit them. I didn't visit Dudley's breeder until pup was 6 weeks to choose (then went back a couple of weeks later to collect), he was a fair distance from me otherwise i would have asked to go earlier, he does advertise that you can't visit pups until 6 weeks but I do know of others who had visited when he didn't have pups just for fact finding, and I had spoken personally to other people who recommended him so I was pretty confident I would be happy. - oh and his love and enthusiasm for the dogs shone through when chatting on the phone so that gives a good impression too, good luck, hope they are good breeders.


----------



## lady amanda

When I was searching they sent me loads of info about them and their set up. The dogs are raised in a kennel area but very state of the art. I am personally more of a fan of home raised but that's me. The owners are very open when you talk to them. Their FB page is updated more than their website. Have a peek there too


----------



## whatsuppup

Thanks for both of your info on Pets in the Country. They don't have any pups right now, but hopefully soon, I think the response said. I requested to be added to their waiting list. If pups become available, then I can go check out their facility.


----------



## whatsuppup

*The Cottage Kennel*

http://www.thecottagekennel.com/a-reality-check-for-puppy-people/ - Has anyone dealt with this place before? The info on the page I linked raises all sorts of red flags for me (parents not on site, can't see pictures of parents, to name a few). I got to them through the ACC website. They are listed as an ACC member breeder.


----------



## bearthecockapoo

My puppy is also from Curious Puppies, despite my attempts to find a reputable breeder. I thought I was super lucky to find a breeder that actually had two puppies left. I travelled to Hamilton and only then realized the parents were not on site. I decided to do puppy temperament testing and he had such a perfect personality that we took him home anyways, along with his 2 year health guarantee. He is now almost 6 months old and I am thrilled to say that he is an incredibly loving, affectionate, playful puppy. He has been extremely easy to crate train, house break, and is very quick at picking up tricks. I am constantly receiving compliments from others on how well behaved he is. That being said, I believe that I was just very lucky with choosing a dog with such a good temperament, and I would still recommend finding a breeder with the parents present.

Here are some of the other options I looked at that weren't too far from the GTA:
http://www.thecottagekennel.com/
http://www.perfectpuppies.ca/index.php
http://www.legacycockapoos.com/
http://purdypuppy.com/
http://www.kawarthacountrykennel.com/


----------



## whatsuppup

I'm very glad to hear your pup is happy and healthy! In Ontario, it is honestly really hard to find a puppy from a 'decent' breeder, unless you are willing to wait several months. I too, looked at all of the ones you listed, though not sure about purdy puppy (sounds familiar). I am happy to say we did find a puppy; going to meet him and bring him home this weekend. So excited! Parents are supposed to be on site, as they are pets. Sounds like a hobby breeder; I hope everything checks out when I get there.

Perhaps Curious Puppies isn't as terrible as I imagine; sometimes things need to be taken with a grain of salt. It was a rescue organization that told me they are a broker for puppy mills; but then I wonder - if the rescue organization knows they are from puppy mills, and knows which puppy mills, why are those puppy mills still in business, if they are known to exist? Not saying I would knowingly buy a puppy from a mill, but it seems pretty easy for the occurrence to happen, here in Ontario. Especially for a mixed breed that is apparently so common, yet seems so hard to find.

Thank you for the list you posted; hopefully it helps someone else in the province, looking for a pup. Now I know, if I decide to add another poo to our family down the road, to start looking at least 6 months ahead of time!


----------



## fairlie

Good point about why has no one taken action? The woman just down the road from me uses a broker to sell her puppies. Her dogs are adored family pets who run free and lead perfect dog lives. One of my friends got a puppy directly from her who is a fabulous dog, smart, friendly, healthy and happy. My neighbour has a big farm and just does not want the hassle of people calling, people visiting, problems with cash transactions etc... Plus she is two hours from the city and prospective clients. The last thing farmers want is a multitude of people tramping in germs and disturbing their livestock. All this to say that just because a dog is from a broker does not mean it is necessarily from a mill.


----------



## whatsuppup

fairlie said:


> Good point about why has no one taken action? The woman just down the road from me uses a broker to sell her puppies. Her dogs are adored family pets who run free and lead perfect dog lives. One of my friends got a puppy directly from her who is a fabulous dog, smart, friendly, healthy and happy. My neighbour has a big farm and just does not want the hassle of people calling, people visiting, problems with cash transactions etc... Plus she is two hours from the city and prospective clients. The last thing farmers want is a multitude of people tramping in germs and disturbing their livestock. All this to say that just because a dog is from a broker does not mean it is necessarily from a mill.


It does make you wonder how they are allowed to remain in business, if they are so inhumane. I am happy to hear that you know of a woman, who does not run a mill, but who uses brokers to sell her pups. Everything I read suggested that breeders would never use a broker to sell their pups; you have just proved that wrong!


----------



## bearthecockapoo

whatsuppup said:


> I am happy to say we did find a puppy; going to meet him and bring him home this weekend. So excited! Parents are supposed to be on site, as they are pets. Sounds like a hobby breeder; I hope everything checks out when I get there.



I'm happy to hear you found a pup!


----------



## deeds

Any experience with Pets in the Country???


----------



## Sadie4

My goodness, I did not know it was so difficult in Ontario, to find a reputable breeder for cockapoos. I was about to start searching for one, when I lucked out on a lady who wanted a new home for hers, and she lived in the same city.

I went to meet Bella, ask a lot of questions and asked for a copy of Bella's vet visits. I was fortunate the lady was happy with all my questions, and let us give Bella a new home!


----------



## DB1

whatsuppup said:


> It does make you wonder how they are allowed to remain in business, if they are so inhumane. I am happy to hear that you know of a woman, who does not run a mill, but who uses brokers to sell her pups. Everything I read suggested that breeders would never use a broker to sell their pups; you have just proved that wrong!


I don't know about over there but sadly there are many places over here (especially in Ireland and Wales) which i would class as a puppy mill/farm but are just classed as licenced breeders, and if the dogs are not being physically abused (well not when inspectors call anyway) and are given enough food and water then the councils think it is ok to grant them a licence, despite them keeping literally hundreds of dogs which get limited human interaction, no exercise other than a small pen and pups are removed and shipped at a young age. the worst ones do get shut down occasionally, good job but there are loads more that should be.


----------



## humberbay1

Can you kindly provide the breeders name in Prescott? I don't mind travelling


----------



## JKLA

Hello, I am also looking for a good breeder for a Cockapoo in Ontario.
Looked at Pets in the Country and also Perfect Puppies and both look great on paper but so hard to know!
Would love it if someone can tell me their experience with either or send me a contact for another breeder they know is reputable.

Thanks!


----------



## Goaliemom

Hello, anyone had any experience with Nanny's Kennel? We are looking to adopt a puppy as well. It is so hard to find reputable breeders. I've done research but it's hard to know if the information is a good front or genuinely 

Any tips on what to look for is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sephora

JKLA said:


> Hello, I am also looking for a good breeder for a Cockapoo in Ontario.
> Looked at Pets in the Country and also Perfect Puppies and both look great on paper but so hard to know!
> Would love it if someone can tell me their experience with either or send me a contact for another breeder they know is reputable.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, I'm not sure if you are still looking for a puppy or where whatsuppup found hers from. But she did mention finding a breeder in Bancroft and I suspect that it is the same one I got Poppy from. It was a 3hr drive for us to pick Poppy up but it was worth it. She has such a good temperment and so playful & loving. The breeder had a large kennle for all her pups, which you can go and see. All the parents are there too if you wanted to look at them. The breeder also starts potty training them from birth and so we did not have any mojor issues with training Poppy apart from little accidents here and there when we first got her. Before we picked her up we were sent a list of supplies to prepare for and a few doctuments to read up on how to train and take care of the new pup which was very helpful.

My cousin also got her cockapoo from the same breeder 3 years ago and he is so lovely and calm. His parents are not the same as Poppy's. When he is with Poppy he just lets her do what she want to him, be it taking over his toys and bed or jumping on him to play. When she gets to much he will bark at her and 'put her in her place' and then its back to playing. Poppy adores him. 

Poppy's health was guaranteed for a year (eventhough Poppy started having anal gland issues a few months ago, which is not normal for pups) she has not had any other health issues which could be traced to improper care on the breeders end. She came with her first shots as well. The only thing I was not a big fan of was the food which was Royal Canin, but you can change that later on. We also got a pasport and documents with the names of her parents for any future reference. 

Good luck finding your puppy 

Just editing this post because I looked up Perfect Puppies and I saw at the bottom a little signpost saying "Home of Dillabough's Dogs" which also happened to be the same last name as the breeder I got Poppy from, but not the same site or lady. So I went to check the address for Perfect Puppes to see if matches A&R but I couldnt find one on that site which I thought was weird. So I am suspecting that they are family related.


----------



## LeoKai

Hi everyone, I guess its been a while this forum has been touched "2017"

Its time for the new generation to look for puppies, jkjk.

So its 2020 and Its still so hard to fine a cockapoo, I cant find any reliable breeders near me at all. I live in Ontario and there are a few people selling cockapoo's on kijiji but I assume that they are not legitimate breeders, the puppies don't look healthy and look sad. I am just wondering if there are any trustable breeders for cockapoo. I've visited a lot of the sites that this previous forum has posted and their wait times are until 2022 or the website is just closed. Please reply soon i've been looking for a puppy for months now and they're impossible to find.


----------



## Karenkurby

Lindor said:


> Maggie came from the Prescott area so probably to far away for you.


I know this is an old post but are are starting to look for a cockapoo. Do you have the name and address of the breaded in Prescott? Curious Puppies is the only one I had hear about and just saw they are a broker for puppy mills.


----------



## James_warner

hkjlh


----------



## menzoberranzan

I couldn't say for sure what the situation is with Curious Puppies. I actually just got a puppy from them 3 weeks ago (male golden doodle F1b). He has an amazing, friendly personality with everyone he meets, not shy or timid either. None of the personality hallmarks of a puppy mill so I question if the places Curious Puppies sources their dogs are indeed puppy mills or just farms where the dogs are born and raised by a decent other family and sold through a broker. His first night home he took well to the crate, didn't have an accident and slept through the night. There are a few things that aren't ideal with them such as yes, they are a broker and don't seem to know the family history of their puppies,. They sell them at 8 weeks, which is fairly standard these days it seems but some do recommend waiting longer. Reaching them by phone seems to be very hard and their 2 year guarantee skips a few things such as heart murmurs for some reason. The family seems to be quite nice and their training videos are helpful. I've been very happy with my dog so far.


----------

